# Hinterbau Steckachsen zu dünn?



## arseburn (11. März 2008)

Moin, 
ich hab gestern zum ersten mal meinen Hinterbau, also die Schwinge zerlegt um Lager,Achsen und Dämpfer zu reinigen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Steckachsen beim Slayer lc2a Hinterbau recht dünnwandig sind. Da ich 95 kg ohne Protection wiege, frage ich mich, ob die Dinger lange halten...
Sind die nicht ein wenig zu schwach bemessen? Hat jemand bereits (schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## arseburn (13. März 2008)

Niemand???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2008)

wenn du die frage in einem der Slayer Fred`s gestellt hättest, wär vllcht eine Antwort gekommen  braucht nicht für jedes problem einen extrafred 

Ps; eine detailiertere Frage wär auch nicht schlecht !! um was genau geht kann ich aus deinem text nicht herausfinden ...


----------



## Osti (13. März 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Ps; eine detailiertere Frage wär auch nicht schlecht !! um was genau geht kann ich aus deinem text nicht herausfinden ...



ich kanns mir denken. Die Hülsen bzw Schrauben im Umlenkhebel, der den Dämpfer anlenkt. 

Ich habe da noch keine Probleme mit


----------



## arseburn (13. März 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wenn du die frage in einem der Slayer Fred`s gestellt hättest, wär vllcht eine Antwort gekommen  braucht nicht für jedes problem einen extrafred
> 
> Ps; eine detailiertere Frage wär auch nicht schlecht !! um was genau geht kann ich aus deinem text nicht herausfinden ...



Asche auf mein Haupt...Du hast recht, ich muss mich in den Strukturen hier noch ein wenig zurechtfinden.
Präziser ausgedrückt: Es geht mir wirklich um die 3 Steckachsen in dem "Umlenker"...
Btw.: Hat jemand ne Ahnung mit wieviel nm die angezogen werden müssen?
Hab Angst das Alugewinde zu schrotten...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. März 2008)

auch noch keine Probleme  
war das jetzt 15 oder 25 Nm???
auf jeden fall nicht zu fest

ich glaube das findest du auch unter Bikeaction.de - Tech support

cu


----------



## Soulbrother (24. März 2008)

11 Nm !!!


----------

